# Road Tax



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

Just a quickie, 

Had a search through old posts and threads hunting for the 2013 Road Tax Scales but could not find them.

Anyone know where I may locate them?

Thanks to all in advance

Rob


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Tabela Imposto Único Circulação (IUC) 2013 - Tabela Imposto Único de Circulação - Imposto Sobre Veículos e Imposto Único de Circulação


----------



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

canoeman said:


> Tabela Imposto Único Circulação (IUC) 2013 - Tabela Imposto Único de Circulação - Imposto Sobre Veículos e Imposto Único de Circulação



Thanks Canoe.............just done my calculation for my Cayenne Petrol Turbo 

I think it rhymes with clucking bell 


Rob


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Someone has to prop up the economy


----------



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

canoeman said:


> Someone has to prop up the economy


Yep...............Looks like it is going to be me then 

Thanks for the help though Canoe.

Rob


----------

